# Need help -HDMI Input/Output - Samsung amsung HW-C500 5.1 Home Theater A/V Receiver



## BobHimself (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I'd like to start off by saying I'm new to this forum, so I apologize if I am posting in the wrong area (I browsed them all, and this place seemed most sense). Secondly, I'd like to wish everyone a Safe and Happy New Year!

Question:

I own a Samsung HW-C500 5.1 Home Theater A/V Receiver, and I have my XBOX going from HMDI into the AUX4 in the back of the Samsung system. Then from the Samsung system out, I have an HDMI from the 'output' to my HDMI1 in my tv, and a optical digital cord doing this exact same. <-- this works perfect. However, I want to get my Laptop on my surround sound as well! There is only 1 output HDMI on this Samsung system, and 4 Optical Digital ports, however, my tv only has 1 digital port. 

If I run my laptop HDMI into the 'SAT' HDMI slot (or any other slot) and turn it through my Samsung input options nothing happens on my tv. (my tv is always on HDMI1 setting, because there is only 1 output from the Samsung system). How can I get my Xbox, and Laptop both get surround sound and both working on my tv on different tv sources (SAT, AUX, DVD/BCR etc.)

Samsung system:
Samsung hw-c500 5.1 home theater a/v receiver

TV:
LG 55" LCD 55LD520

I hope this is clear? If not I'll try to explain further.

Thanks for your time,
Bob


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You will need to go into Setup and set the SAT input to be HDMI2 (or whichever one you want to use)
The user manual, if you don't have it, can be downloaded here: http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201007/20100712143549046/HW-C500-C560S-XAA_0616.pdf and the instructions are on page 30.


----------



## BobHimself (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

No problem, glad to help. 
Also, welcome to HTS, I'm glad you chose to join us.

-Bill


----------

